# FREE Samsung Tablet Offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Buy any *LA SPAZIALE* or *RANCILIO* coffee machine and get a FREE Samsung Tablet

Offer only valid until end of Sept 2013

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/La%20spaziale

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/rancilio%20coffee%20machine

This offer has not yet been released to general public nor has it been emailed to our database of customers so forum members are the first to know about this.

There is limited stock of the Samsung tablet so grab one while stock lasts!!!!!


----------

